# Tell me your thoughts?  G-Code SOC Lefthanded Holster Large Frame P-series SIG



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm looking for a "bump in the night" type set up for my SIG that I can toss on quickly and have whatever I need at the ready.  Found this set up for $150, seems really pricy but the online reviews seem solid.  I'm a lefty, so finding deals is trickier than for you rightys.  

Thoughts?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 23, 2014)

For a combat rig G code is good stuff. For a bump in the night, I am not so sure. I have my night stand pistol in a comp-tac paddle and my Carbine is 5 feet away.

I like the paddle b/c I can get my pistol and just slide the holster in my waistband (not super secure) but gives me the ability to holster. More and more when my security lights go off or the dog barks I go straight to the carbine. But I have some property and few neighbors.


----------



## pardus (Jun 23, 2014)

I have that detachable clip system for an M-9, it is rock solid and A good piece of kit.


----------

